
Android 10 breaks Termux: no apt install - cft
https://github.com/termux/termux-packages/wiki/Termux-and-Android-10
======
navjack27
Just wait until 11. I've been testing it on my Pixel 2. Lots of apps will need
to change access patterns.

~~~
cft
I had Google phones since G1, I now use Pixel 3XL. This is the first time I
seriously thought of switching off Android for good. What's puzzling is that I
can't allow an app to run downloaded executables even if I know what the risk
is. They could make it had but possible, like unlocking the bootloader.

